# First post ~



## x-lyn-x (Sep 26, 2007)

Well hi all my name is Lynne and this is my first post! Here is a little about me.
I'm 27 and live near Glasgow with my darling husband. I'm currently attending the Glasgow royal infirmary for treatment.
Ive got a blocked fallopian tube and have been TTC for over 3 years unsuccessfully . I started my first course of IVF in Jan this year. I ended up with OHSS and got landed in hospital so Ive had to do FETs. Ive now had 3 done with none of them being successfull although i had good embryos. I have got an appointment to discuss my treatment on the 23 of this month so i hope they can tell me something. 
Well i don't know what else to say lol so I'm off just now!
Lynne x


----------



## cleg (Jun 27, 2006)

_*hello there Lynne + welcome to the wonderful world of FF 

you have found the site now + i'm sure you will find it a valuable source of support like me + many others have 

sorry to hear that you havent had much luck with treatment in the past but i hope your next round is succesfull  i will leave you a few links to have a look at



http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=3.0 - IVF general chit chat + info

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=8.0 - FET board for supprt

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=114.0 - hydrosalpinx/blocked tube board fro general advice + chit chat (in on this board) + am sure one of the other ladies has had dealing with the same clinic as you so pop on 

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=259.0 - regions in scotland so you can talk to others nearby who can offer local support 

just jump right in none of them bite (honest ) + if you have any ??'s dont be afraid to ask, just holla hun

takecare + goodluck with your journey 

xxx cleg xxx*_


----------



## *Scooby* (Sep 16, 2006)

Lynne

Welcome to FF, sure you will find this site a godsend and be warned it can be addictive  

 with your appointment, I hope they can give you some advice and plan a way forward.

All the best

x x


----------



## lindz-lou (Jun 5, 2007)

Welcome Lynn ,

sorry to hear you had bad luck in your first IVF I'm just about to start my first IVF cycle  

this site is great for help and advice and you will meet some good friends I'm sure x

Lindsey


----------



## ♥keepinghope♥ (Nov 28, 2006)

hey there

we attend the same hospital..like you i had mine frozen due to mild case of ohss ended up in hospital for 3 days last dec. i also have blocked tubes and i have pcoc. we just had our 2nd attempt in sep got a bfp but sadly m/c at just under 6 wks. like you said our embyos were good..it just makes you wonder what goes on with them. do you still have frozen embryos or are you having a fresh cycle?

keepinghope xx


----------



## emsy25 (Mar 18, 2005)

Hi,

Just wanted to say hello and welcome.

Emma
x x x x


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

& Welcome to FF  Lynn  
 I am sorry youve had such a difficult time TTC - I hope that joining us here gives you additional support and infomation to continue the journey to becomming parents.

Cleg left you some direct links to boards here on FF - that you may or may not have found, I encourage you to post in these areas to build friendships and support from members who really do have an understanding of your situation,
Meanings ~
CLICK HERE

FAQ ~
CLICK HERE

Negative cycle~
CLICK HERE

G&B  Community board
CLICK HERE

To make the site easier to navigate click on the index tab at the top of any page - pink hearts mean there is something new within the board you have not read/looked at and if you scroll right down you will see the last ten posts from all over FF all are clickable  if you refresh this page (f5) it will update the last ten posts as well as the boards/threads and who's online!!!
take some time to look at the *help tab* too 

Check out the *Locations boards* for your home town & a site search for your *clinic* 

Wishing you Friendship  &    


If you need any help just ask!
~Dizzi~


----------



## Caz (Jul 21, 2002)

Hello



Just wanted to say welcome to Fertility Friends and to wish you all the luck in th world on your journey. 

C~x


----------



## baby whisper (Sep 22, 2004)

hi hun just wanted to welcome you to ff you have come to the right place for all the help and support you need 
good luck with everything
lea-Anne xx


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Hi *Lynne* and welcome to the site 

You have come to a fantastic site full of advice and support and you have been left some great links to try out.

I wish you loads of luck with everything.

Kate xx​


----------

